

Ruby 1.9.3-p392 released (includes Security fixes) - davidwparker
http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2013/02/22/ruby-1-9-3-p392-is-released/

======
noah256
The REXML patch doesn't seem to work as authored. Try qualifying the 'DocType'
as 'REXML::DocType'.

